# Camping on the San Juan unit



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I am taking the family down over spring break. I've never been to the unit and don't know where to stay. Any advice would be appreciated. I am not sure if I'll be able to get high and stay in the Pines in the grass or if I will have to be down low and some of the more sand country. We prefer not to stay at a campground, thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a big unit, just where are you planning on going?


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey Critter thanks for responding. I plan on heading over towards Elk Ridge. I will have a bear tag there for the summer season so just trying to get to know the area a little better. I'd be willing to entertain any suggestions you may have, thanks again.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Also since I am taking the whole family down I will be in a minivan. So I probably can't get on the roads that are too rough


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You are going to be limited on where you go with just a minivan. 

I was through that area coming up on US 191 a couple of weeks ago and while not a lot of snow there is still quite a bit down there as you get higher up. 

Are you familiar with the area? That is the big question. If not one of the better roads would be the Elk Mountain rd off of Hwy95 that you turn of just south of Blanding. Then just go as high as you feel comfortable in driving the minivan.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just looked at the boundary for the bear hunt and you could take the road out of Monticello west and up and around Monticello Lake. It is paved all the way and there should be some camping off of it.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Critter I will check it out on the map. I really appreciate it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The SNOTEL station at Buckboard Flats on the Monticello side is showing 26" of snow right now elev 8924' and Camp Jackson on the Blanding side at 8858' is showing 15" just to give you an idea.

The roads and ground in the lower areas in the Pondorosa Pines could very likely be a little soggy to damp right now. Winter is not over yet and we get some winter storms in this area frequently. But with how this winter has been, who knows.

There are a lot of areas cleared out for good camping spots in the area that the Blue Mountain Scout Camp is ran in June on the Blanding side before Dry Wash Res.

I've seen a lot of bears in the San Juan unit. Every year I've shot a cow with my bow in Sept, a bear has been on the carcass by the next morning when I've gone to pack it out. A friend of mine in 2016 had a bear on the carcass of his elk (covered it up with debris) two days after he shot it on the Monticello side.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

High Desert elk, thanks for the advice. So would you suggest camping down by dry wash reservoir?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You are really going to have to play it by ear. Depending on the storm pattern everything could change down there.

Even if it just rains I would stay off of the dirt roads. Quite a few of them turn into mud traps


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys, we'll just wait and see what it looks like.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you have any suggestions on where to put a bait site? I know it's a lot to ask, so no worries if you don't want to give up a good spot. If you have any advice feel free to send me a PM thanks


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

As long as you keep it secret, I can share...


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

I can keep it secret. I don't want you to give up your spot though. In all honesty I know what it's like to lose a good spot to people you trust. I don't want you to have to worry about that. Maybe what I'll do is pick some spots and then run them by you and see what you think, if you are okay with that?


----------

